# I infiltrated a lab!!



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 7, 2016)

I went through great measures to pull this off... Talked to a bunch of foot soldiers and such.... But motha fucca I got it!! Labmax will follow tomorow 

https://vimeo.com/150987137


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Dannie (Jan 7, 2016)

Last time I did a sting operation exposing a source selling bunk HGH. I was threatened with a ban.
Let's hope said source doesn't have Mods in his pocket.

Disclaimer: I haven't actually watched the video yet. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannie (Jan 7, 2016)

Last time I did a sting operation exposing a source selling bunk HGH. I was threatened with a ban.
Let's hope said source doesn't have Mods in his pocket.

Disclaimer: I haven't actually watched the video yet. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2016)

lolz, man those fork lift operators are every fucking where.


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2016)

... test don't cost shit , it's the WEED that will fuck up your money ....


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 7, 2016)

O yeah part 2 to the video https://vimeo.com/150989581


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Xsbobber (Jan 7, 2016)

As always. Great videos MM!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2016)

so just saying, if you need a labmax result to be green, seems suspect to die your tabs green. just my opinion


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 7, 2016)

The dye has no effect on results per labmax... I also tested white yellow and purple var tabs that have passed and several that failed.... Most of the failed test had dbol or tbol an instant giveaway in the labmax test


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> The dye has no effect on results per labmax... I also tested white yellow and purple var tabs that have passed and several that failed.... Most of the failed test had dbol or tbol an instant giveaway in the labmax test
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


I guess if its a chemical reaction your looking for, but still, just saying


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm starting to like this MM guy


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> I'm starting to like this MM guy



Appreciate the feedback! Next vid coming in a week! Topic will be about people that want to "pin to get big" but not put in the work at the gym


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 9, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> I'm starting to like this MM guy 


see MM, told ya the guys here would like you, think of it as a secret exclusive forum that no one knows about.


----------



## s2h (Jan 9, 2016)

i want to see the 400+ bench video?????


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

s2h said:


> i want to see the 400+ bench video?????



Told you the only one I got of me benching on my phone is a 500 lbs and I was using a slingshot so I didn't count it.... And the only reason I got that one is because my buddy emailed it lolz.... I will get you a 405+ press soon I promise


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## charley (Jan 9, 2016)

...  yo mouse, forget the BB'er vids & start posting 'weed vids' ....    cool idea , no !?!?!?!?!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2016)

s2h said:


> i want to see the 400+ bench video?????



I want to see his little mouse cock!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 10, 2016)

I just want to smoke some weed with that chick


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------

